# Extremely noisy fan!



## sassypants421 (Apr 2, 2009)

I apologize if this is the wrong thread to be posting in, but I'm basically a newb here and am not quite sure what I'm doing. My case fan sounds like a jet engine. It used to be just when I opened a program, or page for that matter, but now it's constant. I ran multiple virus scans and came up clean. I cleaned the inside of the case and fan properly(I think!) I ran SpeedFan but have no idea how to read it. This has been going on for a while and it's slowing my computer to the point where I can barely do anything quickly. Trying to load anything that runs with Flash makes it freeze or impossible even. I might just need a new fan, but before I do that I would like to know if it is the fan. I noticed fan 2 is running between 3000 and 3050 RPMs. I would appreciate any help, in layman's terms please. I just can't take the sound anymore, it's driving me mad!! Thank you!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello sassypants421 and welcome to TSF,

Are you sure it is your case fan that is ramping up? What it sounds like to me is that your CPU or GPU is running hot, which is causing the fan(s) to speed up to max speed to cool it down. Also, when your CPU gets hot it down-clocks which can slow things down and cause lags like you describe.

Could you give us some more info on your PC?

OEM - Brand/Full Model number + any upgrades you may have done.

Custom/Self Built

CPU
Motherboard
PSU
RAM
HDD
Video Card


----------



## sassypants421 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the rapid reply! It's the case fan that's loud(back of the computer.) That's all I know. I had to look up this info, so again forgive me if it's insufficient or inaccurate. As far as RAM and HDD, do you mean available? I have no idea how to find my PSU, do I have to open the case? I know that when I ran SpeedFan the remote reading showed the temp is too hot. I of course have no idea what that means. Remember total newb, sorry!

HP Pavilion PX721AA-ABA M7160N 
Custom
Intel Pentium D 2080GHz
ASUS Limestone 1.05
Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You will need to open the case to look inside.

The CPU fan is right behind the fan that is on the back of the computer, so it may be the CPU fan that you are hearing. 

Have you taken the side off of the computer?


----------



## sassypants421 (Apr 2, 2009)

I took it off last week to clean out the dust, but it didn't help one bit. I saw the CPU fan, but I was sure it was the case fan that was loud. It's blowing heavy. Is there a way to tell if it's the CPU fan? How quickly can I open the case? Do I need to unplug everything again?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is possible that the rear exhaust fan is thermally controlled.

You need to open the side of the case up (yes, everything has to be disconnected) and check the CPU fan/heat sink for dust buildup. Your best bet is to use a can of compressed air (canned air dusters are available at most office supply stores) to remove the dust buildup from the heatsink fins.

Also, check the heatsink to make sure it is firmly attached to the CPU.

Here is a link to the service manual to help you locate and identify parts.
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00311071.pdf


----------



## sassypants421 (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, I'll open it up and check, but I think when I cleaned the inside I cleaned off the CPU fan, but maybe not thoroughly enough. I'll check to make sure it's attached firmly and get the PSU specs as well.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

What you can also check is the temps in the BIOS. Wait for the PC to come on and before it loads windows press F1 (I think) to enter the BIOS and post temps from the health status or hardware monitor. Or alternatively use HWMonitor and post a screenshot taken from it. I think your CPU fan is spinning fast to compensate for an overheating CPU, that's why it's so noisy.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Tighten the screws for each case fan. There was intense vibration from fans coming out of an old system of mine and I tightened the fans and it solved the problem.


----------

